# Anything that forced your tears right out?



## SecondSider (Aug 16, 2013)

As the title says, is there anything that struck you with so much emotion that you had to cry and couldn't stop it from coming out? Here are some that made me do so.

Just yesterday, my cousin's pet dog passed away, and it was just a little puppy. He was only there for a week, and he just got sick.

As well, a lot of the movies I watch usually force my tears right out, and here they are:

Grave of the Fireflies (just hearing that little girl's name already forces my tears right out...)
The Green Mile
Toy Story 3
The Deer Hunter
Saving Private Ryan
Life is Beautiful
Spirited Away
Ikiru
Bambi
Forrest Gump


----------



## oath2order (Aug 16, 2013)

Doctor Who - The Waters of Mars.
The Office series finale.


----------



## ForestRabbit (Aug 16, 2013)

It was around winter time, the Christmas lights were out, and my boyfriend for the first time waited to tell me that he love me. I felt so requited or happy that I cried. It was such a beautiful night. 

I can't wait for December again. 

My old job( clothing retail) made me cry several times over five years. But I end up working at a job that was easier and was easy on my anxiety levels.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 16, 2013)

anohana
frick that anime
even if it is really cheesy with dumb drama


uh
idk i get pretty upset over dog deaths in books/movies


----------



## Seravee (Aug 16, 2013)

Not much - last time I remember crying was when my dad passed away earlier this year.  I get feels but don't actually cry for the most part.


----------



## Touko (Aug 16, 2013)

I cry for some manga chapters and anime scenes xD
Since I watch Shoujo, I cry when the main girl cries because she loves the guy or whoever too much and he does something or ksdasugdiasgds.

x3

But I cry for some movies I guess.


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2013)

I rarely cry. The day I first moved out of my parents house (age 18) I told myself I wouldn't*, and I stuck to that with two exceptions. 

* Of course, I'm not including crying at books/films in that scenario.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 16, 2013)

ok I have a few things that just the thought of makes me emotional;
angel beats omfg
clannad- i cried so many times throughout it. screw this anime it's so good, i want to rewatch it again
anohana
grave of the fireflies yes
the only book that's ever made me cry and left me so sad for a long time was a fault in our stars
and there are some pokemon anime/movie moments that have made me tear up as i re-watched them in the past-pretty much because of the nostalgia and the fact that they used to be so good in the first seasons
should i mention games too? 
i'm such a weakling..


----------



## Keenan (Aug 16, 2013)

If I see someone else crying, I nearly always start crying myself. 
The Walking Dead game and The Last of Us got me, but I don't often cry over movies and the like.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 16, 2013)

Dr who a few times.
One piece when Garp had his last talk with Ace. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuzhxOAkoH0&list
And when Garp got "attacked" by Dadan. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mLkuru7AP8
Don?t judge me D:


----------



## Marceline (Aug 16, 2013)

I cry to A LOT of things, no matter how small they are xD
I cried to an episode of Modern Family yesterday when Gloria was talking about loving your family <3
I cry to most animes, even if they aren't sad. Like that episode when everyone was defending Lucy in Fairy Tail and stated that she was a part of the guild and that she's family, and Lucy began crying. I started crying. xD
I CRY WHEN I SEE OTHER PEOPLE CRY.
I cry to puppies and kittens too
I cry when I finish a game, a book or TV series... xD

Seriously, I was given to nickname 'Waterworks' in school because I literally cried over EVERYTHING. XD


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 16, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Seriously, I was given to nickname 'Waterworks' in school because I literally cried over EVERYTHING. XD



Woah o_o.
That?s crazy xD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 16, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> Woah o_o.
> That?s crazy xD



Yeh it was terrible, but I got use to it. They didn't pick on me at all to make me cry though, so it was cool. xD


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2013)

The only movie I've ever cried at was _The pursuit of happiness_.  They portrayed real life society so perfectly.  I also cry whenever I have a bad time at Karate, or school.  And other times too.  I'm one of the only sensitive guys in my area.  If you cry though that's good, because if someone never cries they're possibly insecure (that's what my mom said).


----------



## Jake (Aug 16, 2013)

i just yawned


----------



## MadCake (Aug 16, 2013)

A couple days ago I cried over an ending to a comic book I wrote a month ago.
I cry whenever I listen to Rin Kagamine's sad songs on Vocaloid.
I cry every time I beat every pokemon mystery dungeon game.
And I cried over this:




So yeah, I cry VERY easily.


----------



## Stitched (Aug 16, 2013)

I cry over pretty much everything.  
I was crying pretty much through 50%+ of Pixar's Up.  My mom thought I was laughing at the end but I was bawling so hard.  
I cried in Toy Story 3, of course.
I usually cry whenever I beat a video game with a special ending theme, most recently Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess.  That game actually affected me in a good way.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't usually cry at media like movies or games, but the ending of the last case in Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney (not Rise of the Ashes) made me really emotional for some reason.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 16, 2013)

I haven't cried in like 4 years, even when i want to, and feel the need to because im sad, i just physically cant cry anymore and its weird, i think its because i bottle up my emotions so much that i cant anymore lol its weird


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> I haven't cried in like 4 years, even when i want to, and feel the need to because im sad, i just physically cant cry anymore and its weird, i think its because i bottle up my emotions so much that i cant anymore lol its weird



What are you talking about?  Everyone can cry.  If you couldn't cry you're not human.  You're probably just stopping yourself from it.  That's like saying you're not afraid of anything.  People who say that are actually afraid of something, otherwise they wouldn't be human.

EDIT: Just to clarify: I don't mean everyone chooses to.  But they all have the ability; that's how we were made.


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 16, 2013)

I was actually watching the latest Futurama episode. The ending was sooooo saddddd

If you're curious the episode is called "game of tones" look it up


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 16, 2013)

The Road.  Specifically, the movie version.  I had just become a father for the first time and the movie is about a father and his son.  For much of the movie I was projecting myself and my son onto the father and son in the movie.  I don't usually do that, but it was pretty powerful. 

The book by Cormac McCarthy is also brilliant.  Fantastic writer.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 16, 2013)

_21 Grams_. If you see this movie for yourself, then you will see why I ended up crying in here.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't cry often however the last time I can remember, 



Spoiler: Naruto Shippuden Spoiler



Kakashi's death.


----------



## locker (Aug 16, 2013)

what about 
Tim Burton and Alfred Hitchcock with Birds and Psycho

- - - Post Merge - - -

for best directors


----------



## Leanne (Aug 17, 2013)

Leaving aside the beautiful stories I have read, my favorite books, the nice anime series such as Clannad and Ano Hana, and sad songs, when my best friend died I cried for weeks and I just couldn't move on for a pretty long time.


----------



## Aokieee (Aug 17, 2013)

The anime Clannad, particularly Clannad: After Story. I don't think anything has ever made me cry as hard as that series.


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 17, 2013)

The great gatsby's last 30 minutes.
When Oromis died in the Inheritance cycle.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I don't cry often however the last time I can remember,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noooo, Kakashi!  Why did you have to remind me!   - dies again -


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 17, 2013)

I had NEVER cried watching a movie until I saw Toy Story 3. Oh my gosh, my mom and I bawled like babies. 
As corny/cliche as it is, I've been crying a whole bunch about moving off to college and not living 8 minutes away from my boyfriend who I've been with for almost 2 years now. It hurts :I 
And of course I cried at the very ending of my favorite book series in the world. They just shouldn't end :'(


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 17, 2013)

locker said:


> what about
> Tim Burton and Alfred Hitchcock with Birds and Psycho
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



These are just examples of the best directors whom ever lived in my signature. These are some of my biggest idols in the film business. But I can't put down every one, because the signature can't do that much characters. If you want to know my idols in the film business, I will make another thread discussing favourite filmmakers in general.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 17, 2013)

*please disregard this post


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 17, 2013)

I teared up in case 5 of Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations.  The feels that were set up there...
I can also end up tearing up if I hear a good orchestral track.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 17, 2013)

tsundere said:


> anohana
> frick that anime
> even if it is really cheesy with dumb drama
> 
> ...



There's gonna be a movie soon too. 
But that freaking anime... T,_T


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh boy. When haven't I cried? Haha.

I cried playing Ace Attorney. Edgeworth. 'Nuff said.
Fire Emblem. Huge Spoilers so I won't post, although, by now most of you should know what I'm talking about if you purchased it. 
Persona 4 Arena. Labrys' story/background. I also got a bit teary eyed hearing Yousuke's speech against his shadow. It really hit home for me. I could sympathize with him. 

Aaaand a bunch of other anime that i won't bother to mention since I've watched way too many, although, I haven't cried recently. Uchuu Kyoudai is the only anime in the past year to even make me cry.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 17, 2013)

mariop476 said:


> I teared up in case 5 of Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations.  The feels that were set up there...



This and a lot of movies or books... like The Boy In The Striped Pajamas. Gosh, that made me cry a lot.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 17, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> What are you talking about?  Everyone can cry.  If you couldn't cry you're not human.  You're probably just stopping yourself from it.  That's like saying you're not afraid of anything.  People who say that are actually afraid of something, otherwise they wouldn't be human.
> 
> EDIT: Just to clarify: I don't mean everyone chooses to.  But they all have the ability; that's how we were made.



The point is, even if i want to, and try to, it physically just wont come out anymore, its odd


----------



## Dragoness (Aug 17, 2013)

Christmas Shoes.
I never turn on the radio during Christmas time anymore.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 17, 2013)

Oof, I just remembered.  The ending to Mother 3.  I won't spoil anything, so I'll leave you with this:


----------



## Micah (Aug 17, 2013)

Prayers For Bobby is pretty much the saddest thing I've ever seen. If you don't cry watching that, you have no soul.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 17, 2013)

The Green Mile is one of the saddest experiences of my life.


----------



## Puddle (Aug 17, 2013)

The end of Kingdom Hearts I had me watery in the eyes.


----------



## BlooShroom (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm kind of a wuss, but I was crying for the entire last part of the Walking Dead the game,


Spoiler: Spoiler-If you haven't played it,DO IT NOW



From when Clem dragged Lee into the garage to when she shot him, I was bawling. I knew it was coming from when he got bit, but I was trying to pretend it wouldn't(even cut off his arm xD). I was even more sad when I realized that not only did I make Clem waste a bullet on Lee that she could use to defend herself, there was also no hope in him coming back. Even if there was a cure or something, he's dead.
Spent the rest of the night eating ice cream and reading a Walking Dead the Game confessions tumblr.
....
got less sad and more pissed when I found out that everyone died no matter what you did. I guess that makes sequels easier, but seriously? I hope choices in 400 days change the story more, might justify a replay a bit more.


----------



## AnimeGamer (Aug 18, 2013)

Aokieee said:


> The anime Clannad, particularly Clannad: After Story. I don't think anything has ever made me cry as hard as that series.



Yea when nagisa died i was crying for like a hour even when i rid my electric scooter and listen too jpop(witch all ways relaxes my nerves/calms my mind)  that got me torn up rely bad,there is a few other anime that made me cry,just can remember the names.
and when ushio died it was happened all over again 3x as bad,even tho it was a Anime i still felt bad for Tomoya...
buy i am sure there is a Anime out there that makes every one cry.{:,(


----------



## Isabella (Aug 19, 2013)

mariop476 said:


> Oof, I just remembered.  The ending to Mother 3.  I won't spoil anything, so I'll leave you with this:


LOL that picture. So true though.



AnimeGamer said:


> Yea when nagisa died i was crying for like a hour even when i rid my electric scooter and listen too jpop(witch all ways relaxes my nerves/calms my mind)  that got me torn up rely bad,there is a few other anime that made me cry,just can remember the names.
> and when ushio died it was happened all over again 3x as bad,even tho it was a Anime i still felt bad for Tomoya...
> buy i am sure there is a Anime out there that makes every one cry.{:,(



Put a spoiler tag ;O


----------



## beffa (Aug 19, 2013)

I cry a LOT. Damn it. Even small things make me cry.

Apart from obvious things like funerals and stuff, I came across this blog on Tumblr called pet burial... Oh man. Just thinking about it makes my throat close up. It was the saddest thing, all these deceased animals in the tiniest coffins ;___; even little mice and cats. It was beautiful but seriously sad. Especially one post where it was kinda like a 'cat-grief' thing. Ughhhhhhh.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 19, 2013)

Hm, w-well sadly I'd say I can be a bit overemotional at times and cry over things, b-but most of the time when I /do/ cry I try and make sure no one sees or notices because it's kinda embarrassing.

An anime/film that I've cried the most over was 5 Centimeters Per Second. Seriously, that was the most I've ever cried. I cried pretty much all afternoon. x3 

But other than that, when I cry it's usually because of you know, people being *******s. I was never able to handle insults or anything like that very well when I was in year 9 (and I'm going into year 11 now), and I've kinda just gotten used to it. ._. It doesn't really hurt me anymore since I don't listen to it, but it has seriously ruined my self esteem which sucks. xD


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

- Throws sympathy at everyone -
Dun cry people.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Aug 19, 2013)

One time when I snorted pixy sticks. It brought tears to my eyes but every time I swallowed saliva for the next few hours it was orange flavored


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 19, 2013)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> One time when I snorted pixy sticks. It brought tears to my eyes but every time I swallowed saliva for the next few hours it was orange flavored



lolololololol omg wut


----------



## tigereyes86 (Aug 20, 2013)

I dunno, sometimes I hear a song and I just cry!  Whether its the lyrics or what it makes me think of...  Weird, right!  And Marley & Me...


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 21, 2013)

_THE DEER HUNTER_


----------



## HULK G (Aug 21, 2013)

When the dentist remove my wisdom tooth, ughh.. it's painful just thinking about it. I'd rather have a torn hamstring again or sprain ankle.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2013)

HULK G said:


> When the dentist remove my wisdom tooth, ughh.. it's painful just thinking about it. I'd rather have a torn hamstring again or sprain ankle.




They put you to sleep for that though.


----------



## HULK G (Aug 22, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> They put you to sleep for that though.



No not me. They only gave me some paste to numb my gums, I forgot the name.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2013)

HULK G said:


> No not me. They only gave me some paste to numb my gums, I forgot the name.




Ow, I feel bad for you then.


----------



## Elijo (Aug 22, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> like The Boy In The Striped Pajamas. Gosh, that made me cry a lot.



That book was so good! I haven't seen the movie though but I got teary at the end of the book. 
Gears of War 3
The Walking Dead (Game)
Looking for Alibrandi (The book)
And some other movies/books/games that I can't remember.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 23, 2013)

Once when I was walking home from school, I got told that my grandad had passed away. I cried myself to sleep that night :l


----------



## Jake (Aug 23, 2013)

Jake. said:


> i just yawned



oops i did it again


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 23, 2013)

The Green Mile leaves me bawling at the end.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2013)

Nicole_AC. said:


> Once when I was walking home from school, I got told that my grandad had passed away. I cried myself to sleep that night :l



At least you had a granddad.  Both of mine were dead before I was born.


EDIT: One committed suicide, and one died of smoking for so long.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 23, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> At least you had a granddad.  Both of mine were dead before I was born.
> 
> 
> EDIT: One committed suicide, and one died of smoking for so long.




Aww


----------



## nikkidii (Aug 23, 2013)

Duuuuuudeee I barely cry when it comes to movies.. Nothing I can think of now. But games make me cry so much, I don't even know why!. The Walking Dead Game by Telltale and The Last of Us was was definitely a tear jerker. Those are my favorites. I also cried during a gameplay of Corpse Party.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 23, 2013)

nikkidii said:


> Duuuuuudeee I barely cry when it comes to movies.. Nothing I can think of now. But games make me cry so much, I don't even know why!. The Walking Dead Game by Telltale and The Last of Us was was definitely a tear jerker. Those are my favorites. I also cried during a gameplay of Corpse Party.



I'll bet with you that you'll cry when you watch _The Green Mile_.


----------



## Riesz (Aug 24, 2013)

Grave of the Fireflies is the only movie that's ever made me cry.  Ugh, just thinking about how heart-wrenching it is makes me want to cry right now!


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 24, 2013)

I remember watching _Hachiko_ with my dog and I sobbed for like 15 minutes after it ended.

_Gran Torino _made me cry, too.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 24, 2013)

Cutting Onions..........


And moving off to college. It's taking some getting used to. My parents and I are super close and it's a bit difficult adjusting to a completely new place with brand new people.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 25, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 25, 2013)

That MOVIE.  A Walk To Remember....  Why?  I dunno.  I don't know anyone like that.  So sad....
Youtube's- My First Friend.  About a puppy, in Japanese, played to the Dr. Mario Tune.  So dang sad.  
Bye Bye Butterfree, episode 21 of Pokemon.  So many more episodes of Pokemon, but I don't know their names.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 27, 2013)

Forgive me if I bumped my thread back, but I was just thinking I could really bring this thread back to attention.

I remember crying during _Terms of Endearment_. It's such a sad film, especially as it nears its ending.


----------



## Keen (Sep 27, 2013)

Looking for Alaska and The Fault in Our Stars. 

When I first read TFiOS, I got a lump the size of a baseball in my throat and it was like I was feeling every single emotion the main character was feeling. I cried so hard. 

With Looking for Alaska, I really always cry when I read this:
*CONTAINS SPOILERS TO LOOKING FOR ALASKA*



Spoiler



“What is an "instant" death anyway? How long is an instant? Is it one second? Ten? The pain of those seconds must have been awful as her heart burst and her lungs collapsed and there was no air and no blood to her brain and only raw panic. What the hell is instant? Nothing is instant. Instant rice takes five minutes, instant pudding an hour. I doubt that an instant of blinding pain feels particularly instantaneous.”



Because really, I think about what it means and how that would feel when you, or somebody you love dies. How long does it last? Is it painful? and the question I think everyone ponders at least once.. what happens next? 

This book makes you think and has a lot of things that you can relate to your personal life.


----------



## waddict (Sep 27, 2013)

The airconditioning in the gym.
It's literally forced right into my eye at times.
Of course, what do you expect from a gym that they put on 40 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 27, 2013)

I have a few, these are the ones I can remember off the top of my head:

• Hachi - Never again please.
• Titanic
• Bridge to Terabithia 
• Marley and me
• A perfect world
• The Boy In Striped Pajamas
• Up
• Toy Story 3
• Hachi again
• Ted(don't even ask why)
• Beauty and the beast
• The One Direction Movie - This Is Us


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 27, 2013)

oh gawd if anyone has seen the beginning of the movie Up then they would know.. it makes me cry so hard ;n;


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 27, 2013)

missbunnehful said:


> oh gawd if anyone has seen the beginning of the movie Up then they would know.. it makes me cry so hard ;n;



 I still remember the first time I saw that..


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Sep 27, 2013)

O geez. I am a crybaby and that's final!

I cried at:
Marley and Me(I cried with my grandpa watching this ._.)
Some Pokemon episodes(especially bye bye butterfree)
Some One Piece episodes(if you watch it you know what I'm talking about)
Listening to My Immortal by Evanescence(nuff said)
A few parts in some twilight movies
I'm taking a health class and we are talking about different medical conditions
And we watched a video on Alzheimers and it had an old guy with his life before
And then when he died but there's a boy who knew about the part and he went to the
Restroom and we're all just really you couldn't of told us! In the end you couldn't hear the vid 
You could only hear sniffling...

Continuing with my long list I cried at
My current fractured ankle
How it's 81 in gym class
Up
Toy story 3
The lion king
Bamby (damn it Disney quit with the sad movies!)

And this may sound really dumb but...

Ok I cried really hard at the end of Okami when
Issun and Ammy departed to board the ark of yamoto!!!
I didn't stop crying for a while. I was still crying when I was fighting 
Ninetails again!

Anyways I'm a weakling!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops forgot to put the iron giant on there. Ug that brought Niagara falls!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 27, 2013)

missbunnehful said:


> oh gawd if anyone has seen the beginning of the movie Up then they would know.. it makes me cry so hard ;n;



Up is messed up it got it backwards, the sad stuff supposed to be at the end. I can't remember the last time I legit cried at something, maybe when Toy Story 3 came out(?) Something's wrong with me, my face doesn't produce tears or I just don't have emotions, I just can't let it out anymore... u-u (*sobs*)


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 27, 2013)

_Ghost_....


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 27, 2013)

Dragon Quest IX-Setinels of the Starry Skies

One town you visit, Coffinwell, has a curse where a horrible plague goes around town. You go with the village doctor, but when you come back, his wife is dead. It was so heart-wrenching, even though she had only, like, 5 lines in the entire game...


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm six foot two, but I'm sensitive so I cry over a lot of things like a gentle giant.  If I accidentally hurt someone in sparring in karate, I cry, even if they're okay.  I also cry about sad movies and books sometimes.  I used to cry when I went to middle school, but I changed to private school when I was in 9th grade.  I also used to cry whenever I was playing an MMORPG and the people bullied me, or when I got banned on a forum.  I think this place combined with my changed lifestyle has lowered a lot how much I cry, plus I've learned to hold it in if I'm in public.  Whoever says it's not okay to cry is wrong.  Crying is something you're supposed to do in your life; people just do it on a different scale.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 28, 2013)

When I got hit by a car. Although I didn't at first because the wind was knocked out of me and I was fading in and out of consciousness. 

And when I see my pets die.


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 28, 2013)

Having to give something up. I wasn't sure, whether I was making the right decision at the time. It's hard because I usually have so many regrets. I also hate saying goodbye. I actually cared so much about that person and having to make this decision really hurt. The "what if"s hurt more I think. It was all done so prematurely and I honestly hope it was the right decision.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 29, 2013)

_Children of Men_

I was hyped to see it because I loved the storyline, and my favourite actress (Julianne Moore) was in there, but I especially cried during this film mainly because she got killed off early here... Especially, the whole story is very sad anyway.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 29, 2013)

I*cry*a*lot.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 1, 2013)

This....


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 1, 2013)

Pokemon*Mystery*Dungeon.


----------



## mewzy (Oct 1, 2013)

Breaking Bad finale. 
Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows (book & movie)lol
Hachi: A Dog's Tale 
Walking Dead episodes (esp. that one episode where Rick found out that Lori died)
Mary & Max

Nursing school.


----------



## puppy (Oct 5, 2013)

crying because i got this box of 60 chocolate bars to sell for band and i just keep buying them from myself and eating them and i cant stop;;;;;;


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

puppy said:


> crying because i got this box of 60 chocolate bars to sell for band and i just keep buying them from myself and eating them and i cant stop;;;;;;



don't eat the chocolate.  It's lying.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 5, 2013)

_Brokeback Mountain_...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> _Brokeback Mountain_...



very sad indeed


----------



## aetherene (Oct 5, 2013)

Seriously too much stuff to list right out. The ones I really remember vividly:

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 2 (seriously; it was thirty minutes into the movie and I started bawling and I just didn't stop)
Toy Story 3
Kingdom Hearts (mostly at the ending, when Sora and Kairi let go and Simple and Clean starts playing)


I can't seem to think of anything else at the moment, but I do know that I've cried a lot over movies and TV shows and video games. Though when it comes to thinking of the anxiety and other things I have going on in my RL and with my relationships, that makes me cry and keeps me crying for a while.


----------



## Huntersnet (Oct 5, 2013)

Cross Game Episode 1. Go watch it. I didn't cry the first time I watched it but after watching some more episodes and then rewatching the first one I cried like a baby. Also pretty much everyone's flashback in One Piece.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 6, 2013)

We have candy grams at school and the only person sending them to me is me ;_;
My boyfriend doesn't have box tops to buys any with ;_;.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 6, 2013)

The second episode of Pokemon: The origin... I may not understand Japanese but my heart has been utterly decimated and all my tears have been shed :'(


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 6, 2013)

_Saving Private Ryan_...


----------



## kyasarin (Oct 6, 2013)

chopping fresh onions and this Japanese drama called 1 Litre of Tears.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 8, 2013)

Toy Story 3
Saving Private Ryan (My boyfriend when I watched this was a private and is called Ryan who was in Afghan... THE WRONG TIME TO WATCH IT)
War Horse
The Impossible

A lot of things with animals and partners dying. When children are involved I don't get all gooey or sad for some reason.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 8, 2013)

The ending of Lost, Toy Story 3, Harry Potter DH Part 2, Music on Acid


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 8, 2013)

Spoiler



I have cried only at Hank's death in Breaking Bad, Snape's death in Harry Potter 7 Part 2, and Dumbledore's death in Harry Potter 7 Part 2.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2013)

mlnintendo97 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I have cried only at Hank's death in Breaking Bad, Snape's death in Harry Potter 7 Part 2, and Dumbledore's death in Harry Potter 7 Part 2.





Spoiler



Wasn't Dumbledore's death in the 6th book?  I remember it being there.  Either way his death was very tragic and sad.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 8, 2013)

When Grandma Chiyo died in Naruto Shippuden I was bawling my eyes out!


----------



## StarMayor (Oct 9, 2013)

The endings to a few videogames that I've played. Also, accidentally remembering things that I've messed up on and when I've inadvertently hurt someone's feeling.

Also, the time I realised I was definitely graduating after months of worrying that I had screwed up and was going to fail, although I was happy, so I was crying for a nice reason.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 9, 2013)

Having random mild panic attacks at work. It's happened to me twice. And had to leave early because I was spending most of my shift in the bathroom.


----------



## unravel (Oct 10, 2013)

Toy Story 3, professor layton and the unwound future, Pokemon mystery dungeon explorers of sky, Naruto: Road to Ninja...forgot some OMG WHYYYY


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 10, 2013)

The Last Unicorn. That's it.


----------



## LonghornGirl (Oct 10, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> I was actually watching the latest Futurama episode. The ending was sooooo saddddd
> 
> If you're curious the episode is called "game of tones" look it up



^This. And the episode with Fry's dog.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 10, 2013)

You idiots need to know when to put spoiler tags oh my god


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 10, 2013)

The introduction to _Face/Off_.


----------



## SandyJoh (Oct 10, 2013)

As I am a great traveling fan for me certainly forces tears in my eyes when I have to leave some amazing place behind to go back home, I am strange I know.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2013)

SockHead said:


> You idiots need to know when to put spoiler tags oh my god



SockHead having to say this forced my tears out (Joking).


----------



## puppy (Oct 10, 2013)

there is a whole day separating me from pokemon xy and i cant stand it
im getting emotional


----------



## Princess (Oct 10, 2013)

Whenever I see Mino's beautiful face


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 10, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> SockHead having to say this forced my tears out (Joking).



Do not let him #bully u. :c We do what we want.



puppy said:


> there is a whole day separating me from pokemon xy and i cant stand it
> im getting emotional



We share the same feelings. Twinsies.
At least we're not waiting months any more though right. Positive thinking.


----------



## Mino (Oct 10, 2013)

pallycake said:


> Whenever I see Mino's beautiful face



Weeeeeeeep for me.


----------



## Roxymommy (Oct 10, 2013)

Sad but happy songs. Oh, and when you really like someone but they don't even know your name. Ah, that truly is a sucky thing.


----------



## Robert Plant (Oct 11, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid 3. The *whole* game.
Metal Gear Solid 1
Toy Story 3
Marley and me
Brokeback Mountain
Mother 3 (that ending...)
Nirvana's cover of Seasons In The Sun
Pink Floyd's Wish You Were Here

(i'm weird)


----------



## Diableos (Oct 11, 2013)

Onions. Those pesky things...

Although other people being upset can often do that for me too.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 11, 2013)

Roman Polanski's _Repulsion_


----------



## Blueberrie (Oct 12, 2013)

Many sad films.. ergh, they always get me!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Oct 12, 2013)

Eh... Well there are the Latino heartbreak songs, and "The Girl Next Door".


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 14, 2013)

_Million Dollar Baby_. What a big tear-jerker.
The _Sonic Adventure_ games, their endings.
_Into the Wild_.
_21 Grams_, possibly among the most depressing movies I have ever seen in my whole life.
_Terms of Endearment_, another classic tear-jerker.
_American Beauty_, another one of the most depressing movies I have ever viewed.
_Chinatown_, if you've seen this movie, you'd probably know why I added it here.
_Paths of Glory_
_Milk_
_The Curious Case of Benjamin Button_
_Mystic River_
_The Hours_
_Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close_, not my cup of tea, but I'd already admit that I did cry during this movie.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 18, 2013)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games.



The endings to these make me cry.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 18, 2013)

_American History X_


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 19, 2013)

Baby blue


----------



## Peisinoe (Oct 19, 2013)

I cry when I watch videos of parents or loved ones coming home from the armed forces especially when they surprise their family. All the time. I always cry!!


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 21, 2013)

_Cast Away_



Spoiler



I'M SORRY, WILSON!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 21, 2013)

My broken 3DS


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 29, 2013)

_Sophie's Choice_. I just watched it recently, and it left me crying...


----------



## Bambi (Oct 30, 2013)

The notebook, like, everytime.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 30, 2013)

Getting my first warning :,-(


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Oct 30, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games.



Just don't even go there....

Dam you Grovyle :,(


----------



## Serk102 (Oct 30, 2013)

Mustard gas.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 1, 2013)

I hungout with a person on here for a couple months, and I can't hangout with her till December now since she's getting and recovering from leg surgery so she can walk again.


----------



## Orogenes (Nov 2, 2013)

Well, apart from real life events and physical pain when I was I child, I remember crying my eyes out when reading the end of the Lord of the Rings-trilogy when I was around 12 or something (the parting of Frodo and Sam was too much!). My eyes got really wet again when watching the end of "Samurai X: Reflections".


----------



## TwinkleShy (Nov 2, 2013)

I was threatned again by the same person three times they said they where going to take my my best friend from me and threatned to kill me on fb  when it was over a stupid misnderstanding and over something that wasnt my fault ... but i sta quiet about it all and suffer daily ... but she still doesnt blame mentally im a reck because of him i get uncontrlable panic attacks ive never hate anyone ... till i wish it would go away  that i coud talk to someone who wont  defend or judge but just listen ...


----------



## in-a-pickle (Nov 3, 2013)

I watched the Orphan and bawled with fear...lol no but that movie was incredibly disturbing.


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 4, 2013)

Grave of the Fireflies, amazing and beautiful film, but ever so sad.


----------



## Mary (Nov 4, 2013)

Sword Art Online, over and over and over, my gosh.


----------



## holdenzo (Nov 4, 2013)

i dont think ive ever cried at a movie before but i seriously almost lost it watching les mis, but my girlfriends brother was in the room and he would have made fun of me.

also wreck it ralph. i saw it in theaters with my friend and my girlfriend, and me and my friend, two 20-year-old guys, almost started bawling multiple times, but my girlfriend didnt even once so we told her she had no soul.

and toy story 3 of course.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 4, 2013)

Dizzle said:


> Grave of the Fireflies, amazing and beautiful film, but ever so sad.



That movie actually traumatized me...


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 4, 2013)

The end of Swapnote...


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 5, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> That movie actually traumatized me...



It was beautiful but I can't watch it without crying a lot... I cry through most of Forrest Gump as well.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 5, 2013)

The part with the old king on the newest Pokemon (No more detail since I don't wanna spoil it)
I cried, I don't even know why it was just sad. That's probably the most recent, though, a couple weeks ago.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 5, 2013)

Dizzle said:


> It was beautiful but I can't watch it without crying a lot... I cry through most of Forrest Gump as well.



Agree. And I share the same thoughts on _Forrest Gump_.


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 5, 2013)

Kitties, they are so wonurfullll


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 7, 2013)

_Sophie's Choice_ touches me every time I watch it...


----------



## petrichr (Nov 8, 2013)

Grave of the Fireflies
I've cried in a whole lot of Doctor Who, Supernatural, Sherlock (Reichenbach Fall TToTT) and Fringe episodes to name a few.
Shingeki no Kyojin/Attack on Titan (Frick this show)


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 9, 2013)

The movie "Boys Don`t Cry". 
I rarely ever cry, I can lock up my emotions really, really well. But this made me cry. After that I ranted for about an hour to my parents. "How can people be so cruel!!!" (Since it was based on a true story).
Man, soon its on Dutch tv again, just the memory makes me pissed again.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 20, 2013)

_They Shoot Horses, Don't They?_ was a rather depressing film...


----------



## flea (Nov 21, 2013)

Anything with animals. 
- MARLEY AND ME, bawled my eyes out. (My hubby did too though so I didn't feel as bad.)
- Every Disney movie ever. (TLK, Fox and the Hound, etc..)
- WOLF'S RAIN. 
- I Am Legend (y'know what scene I'm talking about). 
- Hachi: A Dog's Tale. 
- Mr. Jingles from The Green Mile. (THE ENTIRE MOVIE IN GENERAL.)


----------



## BeckTheMayor (Nov 22, 2013)

When I went to see Lion King, the play.
The start.....So beautiful, I just squeezed out a few tears.

And Marley and Me, where the dog dies.
When Sirius and Lupin died in Harry Potter.
When people cry. I cry too.
So, yeh  :U


----------

